# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  A Healing Prayer

## Nammio

I don't know who originally wrote this, but I found this online from  someone who said that they were healed years ago from their anxiety by  reciting this prayer every morning and till this day, this person still  recites it every morning.  I think that we should all give it a try  because it is a powerful prayer about putting on our full armor of God.   The bible says that we have to put it on; that means everyday we have  to put it on again.  So by citing this prayer aloud before we go out, we  are indeed putting it on, protecting our minds with the helmet of  salvation from Satan's lies; protecting our hearts with the breastplate  of righteousness; protecting our thoughts with the belt of truth; being  ready for Satan's attacks with our feet fitted with the readiness that  comes from the Gospel of Peace; protecting ourselves from EVERY flaming  arrow the enemy shoots at us by taking up the shield of faith; and,  going offensive, using the sword of the Spirit, which is the Word of  God.  Here it is:

Taking Up Armor Prayer.....

Lord, by  faith hereâs what Iâm doing right now to prepare myself for the coming  day. Iâm putting on the belt of truth. I ask You God, to make it very  clear to me what I am to accept into my life and what I am to reject.  Help me to see clearly the motives of others as they deal with me and  converse with me. Let me walk in Your truth, making decisions and  choices according to Your plans and purposes for my life. 

I am  putting on the breastplate of righteousness. Father, guard my emotions  today. Protect my heart. Help me to take into my life only the things  that are pure, and nothing that is poison or polluting. Help me to live  in integrity and to have a reputation based upon doing, saying,  believing, thinking, and feeling the right things. Help me to live in  right relationship with You every moment of this coming day.

I am  putting on my spiritual boots. Lord, help me to stand and walk in Your  peace and to move forward in ways that bring Your peace and love to  others. Help me to have the full confidence and assurance that come from  knowing that I am filled with the peace that only You can give to those  who are Your children. Help me to be a peacemaker. Show me where to  walk and how to walk as You would walk. 

I am picking up the  shield of faith. God, help me to trust You to be my Victor In every area  of life today. Help me to trust You to defend me, provide for me, and  keep me in safety every hour of this day.

I am putting on my  helmet of salvation. Father, guard my mind today. Bring to my  remembrance all that You have done for me as my Savior. Let me live in  the hope and confidence that You are saving meârescuing me &  delivering meâfrom evil.

I am picking up my sword of the Spirit,  the Word of God. Bring to my remembrance today the verses of the Bible  that I have read and memorized, and help me to apply them to the  situations and circumstances I will face. Let me use Your Word to bring  Your light into the darkness of this world and to defeat the devil when  he comes to tempt me.

Father, I want to be fully clothed with the  identity of Jesus Christ today. I am in Christ. He is in me. Help me to  fully realize and accept that He is my Truth, my righteousness, my  Peace, my Savior, the source of my faith, and ever-present Lord of my  life. 

God, I want to bring glory to Your name today. I ask all of this in the name of Jesus. Amen.

----------

